# KY soda / mineral water bottles



## sparrow75 (Dec 13, 2015)

I posted these right before the Web site overhall, but I don't see my post anymore. So here they are again.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 13, 2015)

Very nice.  I especially like the first one.


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 14, 2015)

Those are nice!  I see you're in Estill Co.  I'm in Richmond.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 14, 2015)

Very nice sodas, and yes they had disappeared............Andy


----------



## 2find4me Jr. (Dec 14, 2015)

I like them all, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bottle_nose (Dec 14, 2015)

Excellent!!! Beautiful additions!


----------



## sparrow75 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks all. Jblaylock, yep not far from you. I collect KY hutches, druggists,  and other soda/mineral bottles.  Let me know what you collect and I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 15, 2015)

I collect Mostly KY Pepsi, but some other local sodas as well.


----------



## kor (Dec 18, 2015)

Killer stuff!


----------



## Nevadabottles (Dec 18, 2015)

Awesome collection!


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 19, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## ScottBSA (Dec 23, 2015)

Great collection of sodas.  Looks like they are all before 1880.  I hope you have a great place to display them.

Scott


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 27, 2015)

Great collection ,I to always love to see the bottle that come from the Great state of Kentucky.


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 1, 2016)

I love that backwards "S" on that Schanzenbacher! I have an 1880s blob soda with the same error! I love embossing errors


----------



## sparrow75 (Jan 4, 2016)

Where's that from antlerman?  Cool bottle.


----------



## sparrow75 (Jan 4, 2016)

ScottBSA said:


> Great collection of sodas.  Looks like they are all before 1880.  I hope you have a great place to display them.
> 
> Scott



Yeah, as far as I know. The first two are iron pontil.


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 9, 2016)

sparrow75 said:


> Where's that from antlerman?  Cool bottle.


Its from Stillwater Minnesota! Its still my only blob soda from Minnesota, they are all quite rare and tough to get. 
That last soda you have in your original post is crazy. Is it a poorly executed gravitating stopper bottle? Or a mutant hutch? Whatever it is, I love it


----------



## sparrow75 (Jan 9, 2016)

antlerman23 said:


> Its from Stillwater Minnesota! Its still my only blob soda from Minnesota, they are all quite rare and tough to get.
> That last soda you have in your original post is crazy. Is it a poorly executed gravitating stopper bottle? Or a mutant hutch? Whatever it is, I love it



A few very knowledgeable KY collectors said it is a gravitating stopper, but it's listed on hutchbook as a hutch because it doesn't have the Matthew's patent info base embossing.  I'm not totally sure but know it's a tough one.


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 11, 2016)

sparrow75,

I'm in process of collecting Epping's bottles.  I know there was an H. Epping Hutch from Louisville.  Any idea how rare these are, and/or how to find one?


----------



## sparrow75 (Jan 13, 2016)

jblaylock said:


> sparrow75,
> 
> I'm in process of collecting Epping's bottles.  I know there was an H. Epping Hutch from Louisville.  Any idea how rare these are, and/or how to find one?



Yeah, hutchbook lists 9 embossing variations.  I have 3 variations, but I got them at one time from a collection I bought. I'm not sure on their rarity for sure,  but I don't think I've seen one pop up on ebay in the past few years I've been tracking KY hutches.  So, I'd guess they aren't super commonn. Good luck, and I'll keep my eyes out.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 14, 2016)

Gentleman that is some fine early examples of beautiful glass!!!


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 14, 2016)

That's a great collection , haven't seen many of those. I sold out a great collection of Ky squat soda, back a few years ago. I had family in Covington , Princeton, and Danville , KY Dam area, nearly all who passed in the last 3 years. I bought the old sodas back in the 1980's - 90's , at really good prices. One day , I was driving thru Danville, and saw a blob top, sticking out of a lawn bank, early one morning, after purchasing breakfast for the family. I had a SOG lock back knife , and dug it out. Had slight bruising to the  heel and base. Marked Danville Ky only, no pontil and looked like a I.Sutton I've sold, so I figured it was made across the river from Covington at the Hemingray glass works. My family got a cold breakfast that morning! That was 20 years ago, and I lost it in a move, I quess, for could not find it when I was selling the other Ky sodas. You have an awesome collection there!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 15, 2016)

Did you happen to dig any further,  or just that one!!


----------

